

A Molecular Computer That Mimics the Brain - coreyrecvlohe
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/nanotechnology/a-molecular-computer-that-mimics-the-brain

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360847>

(although now that I've checked, there's no discussion there)

